# A-Z Alliterated Sentences



## Little_Lisa (Nov 21, 2005)

Make an alliterated sentence with atleast 4 words. I'll start with A...

*Awesome alliteration always acceptable!*

Next person will use B and might say something like this for ex:

Big balls bounce beautifully.


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 22, 2005)

just cuz I dont have to think for this one.........

*Big balls bounce beautifully* lisa, i will play this just couldnt come up with something else with that written up there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 22, 2005)

Hehe...it's cool.

*Crazy craniums can't count.*


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 22, 2005)

Dear Donkeys Don't Drive


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 22, 2005)

Enlightened Elephants Evade Enslavement


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 22, 2005)

Foul Farts Fumigate Fleas.


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 22, 2005)

Gorgeous Gals Gossip Gleefully


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 22, 2005)

*Hairy Hineys Have Hidden Holes*

(Yeah, I know, that was 5 words not 4.)

Let's change the rules and say it can be as long as you want it as long as it's atleast 4 words. How's that? I changed the rules in my first post.


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 23, 2005)

That is kewl with me! You are just a rebel!

Isn't it interesting inside?


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 23, 2005)

July's Jumping Jitterbugs Jam Joyfully


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 23, 2005)

Kinky Kisses Kill Kids


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 23, 2005)

Lazy llamas love leaping leprechauns


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 23, 2005)

Mmmm, MoonlightMysts Manually Made My Mouthwatering Muffin Moist Monday Morning


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 23, 2005)

that kicked butt!

Nosy Nora Knows Nothing Now Neville Nips Natalies Knockers. I figured this is ok cuz it has the n sound.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 25, 2005)

Hahaha!

Offensive, Odorous Orifices Obviously Overuse Onions.


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 27, 2005)

LOL

Purple pie-eating Pixies promptly poop pretty pink polk-a-dotted posies.


----------



## Chrystal (Nov 27, 2005)

*Quarantined Queasy Queens Quickly Quote Qualities.*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 28, 2005)

Racy, riproaring Rachel rudely reamed raunchy, redneck Rufus Reynold's round, reeking rectum rendering rectal rupture. Ruh Roh!! 

Really retarded, th^at was.


----------



## dragueur (Feb 13, 2006)

saucy, spicy seafoods scrumptious salad


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 17, 2006)

The twin teens tell two tales.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 19, 2006)

Utilizing Uncle Ulysses' ugly, unwashed, underwear.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

Virgins Vacuum Very Violently


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 20, 2006)

Wily, wet Wanda wants Walt's wee willy.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

X-raying Xmas xylophones


----------



## Ley (Feb 23, 2006)

Yawning Youngsters Yank Yellow Yoyos


----------



## Chrystal (Feb 28, 2006)

Zany zoo zebras zig zag zesty ziti.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 28, 2006)

Androgynous Aunt Aurthur's Airy Anus Aint Always Amusing.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 28, 2006)

Betty's Benevolent Boyfriend Became Bisexual


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 1, 2006)

Dumb Deer Dance Dreadfully.


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 2, 2006)

Eustace Enjoys Eating Ellie Enthusiastically (is this ok or is Lisa now gonna moderate me:icon_chee )


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 2, 2006)

Fred Finds Flowers For Fiona


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 2, 2006)

Gargantuous Globes Glorify Georgette Greatly


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

Henry Hates His Huge Hemorrhoids


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 3, 2006)

Ice isn't instantly interesting.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

Joyful Jane Just Jumps.


----------



## beaugael (Mar 3, 2006)

keep kissing king kong


----------



## dragueur (Mar 3, 2006)

Lola Likes licking lollipops


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 3, 2006)

Monkeys Might Make More Milk Monday


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 4, 2006)

No naughty noises needed near nuns needing nookie.

lol My BF helped me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 4, 2006)

Our orange octopus overeats old olives.


----------



## piinnkkk (Mar 5, 2006)

Plump pickles please practical parents.


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

Quiet queens quote quails.


----------



## dragueur (Mar 5, 2006)

Running Ryan's Rough Racing Roars


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

Some silly students saw such sexy squirrels sing seven stupid songs.


----------



## dragueur (Mar 5, 2006)

They take two toddler to tango tO the tunes.


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 12, 2006)

Uxmal's underworld undid utopia

is undid a word??? LOL


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 12, 2006)

Victoria's voice vexes vampires.


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 12, 2006)

Weird Wacky Wayne Wanks Wide Wankers


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 15, 2006)

I HATE X!

Xavier x-rayed X-men's xylophone.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 15, 2006)

Yellow Yaks Yell "Yonkers!"


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 15, 2006)

Zany Zack zealously zaps zonked zombies.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 15, 2006)

Always angry anteaters are annoying


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 16, 2006)

Busy bees buy burgers.


----------



## goddess13 (Jun 16, 2006)

Caesar couldn't cut cheese.


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 16, 2006)

Diamonds don't delight dummies.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 18, 2006)

Evil eels electrocute eager eagles.


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 18, 2006)

Freaky ferrets fall for forests


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 19, 2006)

Grumpy grandpas gnaw grapes


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 19, 2006)

Handsome horses handle hummers


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 19, 2006)

I informed Ina I'm into icicles


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 19, 2006)

Jake jabbed Joe just jokingly.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 20, 2006)

Kate knitted Kelsey's knickers.


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 21, 2006)

Lisa lost little lizards


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 21, 2006)

Many monkeys marched maniacally!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 21, 2006)

Naughty nurse Nelda nibbled Ned's noodle.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 22, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!!!!

Octets of octopuses orchestrate operas.


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 22, 2006)

Paul poked pissy Penelope's poodle.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 23, 2006)

Quirky quackers quietly quack.


----------



## monniej (Jun 23, 2006)

robert really ruined rodney's recipe!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 23, 2006)

Stupid Sally slapped Sammy softly.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 3, 2006)

Two Ton Titty Tonya Tickled Tiny Tim's Tushie.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 3, 2006)

Ursula's unicorn usually uses undergarments.


----------



## monniej (Jul 6, 2006)

very, vicious vermin violated vera


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 6, 2006)

Why would Woody wanna work with Whitney?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 6, 2006)

Xavier x-rays Xenia's xylophone.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 6, 2006)

your youngen yelled "yuck" yesterday!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 7, 2006)

Zaxby's zalads zing!!! (Yes, there's a place called Zaxby's, and they call their salads zalads *lmao*)


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 11, 2006)

Angela abscised Anthony's appendage after an argument about an adulterous affair


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 11, 2006)

Big Bird bought bread by Blue Bird's Bakery.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 11, 2006)

Carmen's coochie collects cooties.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

Donald's **** didn't develop decently


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 12, 2006)

LOL ^!

Eric's elongated erection eventually excited everyone.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

Fred found five fried frogs Friday


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Gangly greg's giraffe gaited gleefully.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

henry hid harry's hat


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Icy igloos include icicles


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

jack juggled jill's jewelry


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2006)

Kinky kangaroos kept kicking koalas.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 14, 2006)

lazy larry left leslie's lamp lit


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

Many mean monkeys mauled Margaret


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 17, 2006)

nice nancy needs new neighbors


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

Only Oscar opens oranges.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 30, 2006)

proud penny practices patience


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 30, 2006)

Quirky queens quickly qweef.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 31, 2006)

rick received rave reviews


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

Stacey supposedly sells stinky sneakers


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 3, 2006)

tood tightly tied tammy's tubes


----------



## Nox (Aug 9, 2006)

Uncle Uriah understands umbrellas.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 10, 2006)

Very Voluptuous Victoria Views Voyeurism Vulgarly.


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 10, 2006)

will witnessed wanda walking waggishly


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

Alright ya'll, you can't keep leaving me with all the HARD letters!!!!

Xavier x-rays xylophones


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 8, 2006)

You yanked Yuri's ying-yang yesterday.


----------

